

The Killing Machines: How to think about drones - vl
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/09/the-killing-machines-how-to-think-about-drones/309434/?single_page=true

======
tzs
David slew Goliath with a sling, not a slingshot. Slingshots are a fairly
modern weapon, invented in the 19th century. That was when strong enough
elastic materials became available.

